# Discuss: Twisting Towers



## wespje1990

New trend? What do you think about these?

turning torso (malmo)








malmotown.com

absolute world (toronto)









tvtower guanghzhou


----------



## master-chivas

i like them


----------



## KlausDiggy

Where are the towers of Moscow, Dubai or Sarajevo?


----------



## wespje1990

^^
so post them...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Avaz Twist Tower, Sarajevo









Kuwait Trade Center


















The Point, Guayaquil









Opus, Hong Kong









Cayan Tower, Dubai








F&F Tower, Panama









Mode Gakuen Spiral Towers, Nagoya









There are more under construction


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Really like that tower in Malmo

Miami's getting a pair of twisting towers 

*Grove at Grand Bay*


----------



## Blackhavvk

Best twisting tower.


mr. MyXiN said:


> *23.11.14*


One more prep in Moscow.


mr. MyXiN said:


> 51- этажная (217м) офисная башня в стиле хай-тек (137 00 м2),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://crocusgroup.ru/objects/mfk/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*The future Power Tower in Rottweil (Germany)*

At least the outer facade is twisted.









Picture: obs/ThyssenKrupp Elevator AG/Philipp Brem


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Trump Tower, Vancouver

















Al Madjoul Tower, Riyadh

















Property Tower, Baku








Barely above ground

And my favourite:

Cooperation Investment House, Manama


----------



## in'sauga

Just for the record. Absolute world is NOT in Toronto, but in Mississauga, Canada.


----------



## NOMAD€

*LO STORTO - ZAHA HADID - 185 MTS - MILANO, ITALIA - U/C*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Of course we can't forget the Shanghai Tower









Shanghai Tower - Pudong by BlueVoter - thanks for 800k views, on Flickr

Also the Bank of China in Ningbo


----------



## JuanPaulo

*The Point, Guayaquil, Ecuador*


The Point by marinoboy III, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*F&F Tower, Panama City, Panama*


F&F Tower, Panamá by twiga_swala, on Flickr


F&F Tower by Mabe ... +1,000,000 views, thanks everybody!, on Flickr


F&F Revolution Tower by Bren & Tom, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Some tower in Vietnam:









Some building in front of the Novotel. Really should find out what it is. by a85TRaCT, on Flickr


----------



## Disturbing Reality

I personally don't like them with a few exceptions like the ones in Mississauga, Canada and Nagoya, Japan.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

JuanPaulo said:


> Some tower in Vietnam:


Danang City Administrative Centre


----------



## wespje1990

Oh wow when i opened the thread i didnt realise there were so many!! Great guys keep them coming.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Crossharbour Tower, London

















Al Bidda Tower, Doha

















Diamond Tower, Jeddah

















I'm pretty sure these are all of them for now


----------



## JuanPaulo

*European Central Bank Headquarters, Frankfurt, Germany*


EZB 15. Dezember 2014.jpg by ezb2014, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Torre Espacio, Madrid, Spain*


----------



## la_parca

Torre BVVA, Buenos Aires








Source








source


----------



## munchymunch

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEjJbBUfbjY


----------



## JuanPaulo

*The Point, Guayaquil, Ecuador*


DSC00163 by el_visigodo, on Flickr


El Tornillo by Alveart, on Flickr


----------



## wespje1990

I dont know about the construction progress but this one in Dubai would be the ultimate twisting tower 








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR2HukuFkQo


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Turning Torso, Malmo, Sweden*

Returning Torso by claustral, on Flickr


----------



## wespje1990

The 'Grove' in Miami 



JuanPaulo said:


> new construction - Coral Gables, FL by JohnS2233, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Absolute Towers, Mississauga, Canada*


Missaussaga by majedjaouni, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Al-Bidda Tower, Doha, Qatar*


NQC-0018nc by Noel.Q.Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Baltimore Tower, London, UK*










Update by chest:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*The Point, Guayaquil, Ecuador*









https://instagram.com/p/yp-uh2AqWG/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai Tower, Shanghai, China*









Shanghai Tower by 78rr, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Axis Towers, Tbilisi, Georgia*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Midea Group Headquarters, Shunde, China


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Vortex Tower, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW !! How High is that Baby Rising and I see it's going up fast , too and will be done IMO Only, very Nice !!
ThatOneGuy , Our SSC Friendly Family Friend , Great Work and Excellent Past Posts , More likes to you Our SSC Friend !:banana:



ThatOneGuy said:


> Vortex Tower, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


I Mean in Feet or Meters Please and Looks Great , How many Floors , too, Please and is there a SSC Website for this Under Construction Tower , Thanks 

Rest In Peace Stephen " Steve " McFarland !! 1955 - 2015 
We Will Never Forget the Great SSC QuantumX !!


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

YES JuanPaulo !! The 2 Of them two Towers at 300 Feet , " THE GROVE " Condo Towers , We Have a Thread in the Miami Forums Development Thread for This Tower Please Post These Great Photos There if you can Our Friendly Family One Of the Best of the Best Photos Friend , and Thanks Please Post those 3 Photos , two of the Updated ahead Posts Here you Posted Lately, and Thanks again :cheers:

Great Job and Work !! JuanPaulo, You the Man !!:banana:





JuanPaulo said:


> This twisting tower is currently under construction in Miami, Florida. Anybody know the name?
> 
> 
> new construction - Coral Gables, FL by JohnS2233, on Flickr


Rest In Peace Stephen " Steve " McFarland , 1955 - 2015 !!
We Will ever Forget the Great SSC QuantumX !!

Let's GO U Of Miami Cranes in 2015 and Beyond Infinity !


----------



## Blue Flame

I don't know if anyone has posted this one yet: 








Bank of China Tower, Ningbo


----------



## offline

DAP Twisted Towers - ISTANBUL, TURKEY


----------



## wespje1990

Wow freaking awesome!


----------



## Hudson11

Turning Torso | Malmö | Sweden by Christopher Wölner-Hanssen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai Tower, Shanghai, China*


Shanghai by Amherst Wu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Evolution Tower, Moscow, Russia*


Moscow by ilya, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

The twisting _BBVA Tower in Buenos Aires_, currently finishing its construction:


----------



## JuanPaulo

A twisting tower in Moscow, Russia. I do not know the name of the complex.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Axis Towers, Tbilisi, Georgia*


----------



## wespje1990

ROTTWEIL | Power-Tower | 232m | U/C



KlausDiggy said:


> As we can see here, we're almost at the top of the concrete pipe. I think the observation deck at 230m is already been reached.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Avangard-55

Evolution










DSC_0236 by Daniel de Aguiar Maia Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Evolution is stunning, best tower in Moscow, one of best in europe, it just screams quality


----------



## wespje1990

RIYADH | Al Majdoul Tower | 232m | 54 fl | U/C

not far from topping out 



b.alotaby said:


> Majdoul Tower, Wraping Up the Twist II. Aug-8-15





b.alotaby said:


> Majdoul Tower, Wraping Up the Twist III. Aug-8-15


----------



## Brian_Sharman

*Evolution Tower*

IMHO I think this one takes the biscuit... http://aasarchitecture.com/2015/07/...the-best-tall-building-in-europe-by-rmjm.html

Not sure if this one has opened yet but it's definitely been topped out


----------



## vitalik1208

tvtower guanghzhou


----------



## vitalik1208

wespje1990 said:


> ^^
> Opus, Hong Kong


----------



## manhtaitms

Wow, verry good!


----------



## hkskyline

Opus is a bit short to see the twisty side :










Source : http://www.opushongkong.com/


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Vortek Monterrey, Mexico; 40-story *


----------



## SGSky

Shanghai tower


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Lo Storto, Milan, Italy*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*The Point, Guayaquil, Ecuador*


The Point Building by Luis David Bajaña, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Baltimore Tower, London, UK*










Photo by Chest


----------



## TWLV

The Hadid Tower in Milan - CityLife


----------



## TWLV

More about Hadid Tower


url immagine


----------



## IThomas

^^
OFFICIAL THREAD

Last updates :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai Tower, Shanghai, China*


Shanghai [6016x4016] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Absolute Towers, Mississauga, Canada*



20150825-IMG_4250 by David Perry, on Flickr


20150825-IMG_4224 by David Perry, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Evolution Tower, Moscow, Russia*


Untitled by Илья Бронский, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*The Point, Guayaquil, Ecuador*


ThePoint by Tom Christen, on Flickr


----------



## sarazebib

they're not that nice!


----------



## hkskyline

JuanPaulo said:


> *Absolute Towers, Mississauga, Canada*
> 
> 
> 
> 20150825-IMG_4250 by David Perry, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20150825-IMG_4224 by David Perry, on Flickr


Big fan of these. They actually made an architectural statement in the suburbs for residential use!


----------



## scarer

Museo Soumaya de Carlos Slim, México City


----------



## caohoangnam114

amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Absolute Towers, Mississauga, Canada*


Twisted Steel by Andrew Young, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mode Gakuen Towers Nagoya, Japan*









Spiral Towers Z Anjum, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Updates from Milan, Italy :cheers:
The Twisted One / Generali Tower (Zaha Hadid)
thread > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600857




















DSC08439 by marco bonny

DSC08382 by marco bonny


----------



## IThomas

^^

DSC08442 by marco bonny

DSC08359 by marco bonny

DSC08362 by marco bonny


----------



## DubaiM

How the hell is it even possible that Cayan Tower wasn't mentioned once? This is a twisting supertall! (306m)

Picture taken by me.


----------



## Eric Offereins

hkskyline said:


> Big fan of these. They actually made an architectural statement in the suburbs for residential use!


So true. These are amongst my favourites. Epic design.


----------



## Bardo12345

Good


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Danang City Administrative Centre, Danang, Vietnam*


DSC02808 by Nghia Truong, on Flickr


----------



## Blue Flame

Don't know if anyone has included this one: Z12 Plot, Beijing

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/z0rgggg/1211251533b0fd542a8899ffb2.jpg


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico*

Mexico City

Peninsula Residences 22-story, 80 meters (mini absolute world )



















Campeche, Mexico (236,000pop)


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Turning Torso, Malmo, Sweden*


Malmö by Natalia Buzón, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Evolution Tower, Moscow, Russia*


Untitled by Ilya Bronskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Kendaudeste

Outstanding!


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Monterrey, Mexico*

Vortex 147m/ PREP


----------



## RandomDude01

I really like these twisting skyscrapers. They look futuristic.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Majdoul Tower, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*


Majdoul Tower, In the Name of Twist by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Trump Tower, Vancouver, Canada*


IMG_9827 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_9823 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Turning Torso, Malmo, Sweden*


IMG_9809-2 by Bogdan Tîrziu, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Updates
Lo Storto / Generali Tower (Milan) - design: Zaha Hadid
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600857
















Claudiober


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Absolut Towers, Mississauga, Canada*

Marylin Monroe Buildings by matthew stallone, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai Tower, Shanghai, China
*

20160316_Shanghai_024-Edit by Robert Windel, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Baltimore Tower, London, UK*


2P2A9874 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Lo Storto, Milan, Italy*


DSC_0067 by Gianfranco Spezia, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Trump Tower, Vancouver, Canada*


DSC_7160 by Philip Bloomfield, on Flickr


----------



## Patrick

I absolutely dislike them. the german half inside me lusts for sharp edges, straight lines and right angles!

So i will always prefer an Empire State Building or Rockefeller Center over some modern twisting towers, as I refer right angled stadia over round or oval ones and straight 70s or 80s sedans over curvy modern ones.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Twisting Tower, Manama, Bahrain*


6K3A1426 by Michael # [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*F&F Tower, Panama City, Panama*


F&F Tower with cloud by vil.sandi, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Milan, Italy* 
Lo Storto / The Twisted One / Generali Tower
height: 185 m - floors: 44
design: Zaha Hadid
official thread > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600857


Torre Velasca RED by Alessandro

Torre Velasca RED by Alessandro


zaha_hadid1 da Via Luciano Berio by Danilo Gallotti









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131782612&postcount=465









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131818854&postcount=469









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132040300&postcount=484









link


----------



## The Polwoman

I'll as soon as possible give pictures from a new building under construction in Surabaya Selatan: it's getting tall (at this moment at least 70m, still increasing) and twisty. It's near Jalan Ahmad Yani just northeast of City of Tomorrow.

BTW I like twisting towers as I've seen here. I was already impressed by the Turning Torso when I was there in real but I'm very eager to see more.


----------



## Sandblast

*BIRMINGHAM - England*










^^ not even a definite proposal, but a vision for Birmingham's Smithfield district being developed close to the Bullring Mall & Selfridges building (below).











The site to be re-developed is to the left of this image.


----------



## IThomas

^^
The tower should be more tall...


----------



## Sandblast

IThomas said:


> ^^
> The tower should be more tall...


It probably will be taller .....




















... but unfortunately some of the new computer images of this site in Birmingham show a taller, but possibly less 'interesting' tower.


----------



## evaidealiza

torres gemelas de Madrid


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Baltimore Tower, London, UK*


2P2A0145 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mode Gakuen Tower, Nagoya, Japan*


Mode Gakuen Spiral Towers, Nagoya by kinpi3, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cayan Tower, Dubai, UAE*


CAYAN Tower by David GABIS, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Updates :cheers:
Lo Storto / The Twisted One / Generali Tower 
CityLife area (Milan, Italy)
design: Zaha Hadid Architects
official thread > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600857



















photo credits: luchimi


















Alberto Fanelli


----------



## JuanPaulo

*501 West 17th St, New York City, USA*





























Construction has begun:









posted by RW on Yimbyforums


----------



## wespje1990

I'm curious about pre Turning Torso twisting towers. Anybody got examples?


----------



## goodybear

New Twisting Towers in Miami.


----------



## goodybear

wespje1990 said:


> I'm curious about pre Turning Torso twisting towers. Anybody got examples?












Gehry Tower in Hannover, constructed in 2001.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Majdoul Tower, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*


Majdoul Tower, A Glamorous Twist II May-28-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## West Front

San Pedro Garza Garcia l Vortek l +150m l 42p


----------



## JuanPaulo

*The Point, Guayaquil, Ecuador*


Edificio The Point, Puerto Santana-Guayaquil by Daniel Endara, on Flickr


----------



## Hoth 65

Great skyscrapers


----------



## JuanPaulo

A twisting tower under construction in Mexico City. Anyone from Mexico can shed light on this project?









DSC00823 by in-dErick, on Flickr









DSC00814 by in-dErick, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Majdoul Tower, Riyadh, Saudi Arabi*a


Majdoul Tower, Looming Inaguration II Aug-19-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mode Gakuen Spiral Towers, Nagoya*


2016.02 日本昇龍道-名古屋 by laxic00, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Turning Torso, Malmo, Sweden*


Malmö by The Pinefox, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*The Point, Guayaquil, Ecuador*


The point Curves by Luis Bajaña, on Flickr


The Point Building by Luis Bajaña, on Flickr


----------



## Scott9409

JuanPaulo said:


> *The Point, Guayaquil, Ecuador*
> 
> 
> The point Curves by Luis Bajaña, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Point Building by Luis Bajaña, on Flickr


Está bonito ! :cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Skypoint*

*Monterrey, NL, Mexico*

42Fl +150m


----------



## IThomas

*Lo Storto / The Twisted One / Generali Tower*
_Milan, CityLife area_
185 meters - 44 floors - design: Zaha Hadid
see official thread (more info / detailed pics) > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600857

Updates :cheers:









fbassi86


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29249745866/sizes/l/


Antenna Rai e Citylife by Alessandro









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28661049024/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29175304342/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29175314972/sizes/l/


----------



## JuanPaulo

A new twisting tower under construction in China (I assume). Not sure where it is or what is the name of the project:


IMG_0411 by 王 良書 wang, on Flickr


IMG_0428 by 王 良書 wang, on Flickr


IMG_0426 by 王 良書 wang, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Monterrey, NL, Mexico*

could become the mecca of twisting skyscrapers

Vortek 47FL










Sky Point 42FL











infinix 25FL


----------



## TowerVerre:)

JuanPaulo said:


> A new twisting tower under construction in China (I assume). Not sure where it is or what is the name of the project:


I think it is called Agora Tower and located in Taipeh: http://vincent.callebaut.org/page1-img-taipei.html


----------



## JuanPaulo

TowerVerre:) said:


> I think it is called Agora Tower and located in Taipeh: http://vincent.callebaut.org/page1-img-taipei.html


Thank you for the info, TV. It looks like a very interesting project kay:


----------



## Focalor

*Vortex Tower, KL*


DSC_0829 by mohamad atif mohamad nadzir, on Flickr


20160204_112609 by mohamad atif mohamad nadzir, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

*Avaz Twist Tower, Sarajevo*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Crown Sydney, Sydney, Australia (Currently Under Construction)*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cayan Tower, Dubai, UAE*


DSC_2373-Edit by danieleeffe, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*The Wyndham Grand, Manama, Bahrain*


The Wyndham Grandm the Beautiful Nov-11-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## wespje1990

^^
sharp!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*European Central Bank, Frankfurt, Germany*


mm_European Central Bank design by Coop Himmelb(l)au_04 by milimet design, on Flickr


mm_European Central Bank design by Coop Himmelb(l)au_07 by milimet design, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Lo Storto, Milan, Italy*









Simone Luca


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Majdoul Tower, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*


Majdoul Tower, A Galmerous Twiest III Dec-1-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## raos

JuanPaulo said:


> *The Point, Guayaquil, Ecuador*


surreal picture of The Point. kay:


----------



## raos

*Cayan Tower Dubai *


----------



## JuanPaulo

*The Wyndham Grand, Manama, Bahrain
*

picture of Bahrain Canon 100D 29/9/'16 by Akbar Hossain, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Absolute World Towers, Mississauga, Canada*


P5070219 by Mario Ito, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Lo Storto / The Twisted One / Generali Tower*
_Milan, Italy_
design: Zaha Hadid
see official thread (more info / detailed pics) > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600857

Updates :cheers:

scroll>>>






lucadev







milanofoto.it









edmond vasar


----------



## b.alotaby

Majdoul Tower, A Twist in the Making Dec-30-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

JuanPaulo said:


> *Absolute World Towers, Mississauga, Canada*
> 
> ..


My favourite twisting towers. They look awesome and very elegant.


----------



## weirdo

*Absolute World Towers* are a favorite of mine too. Thinking about it, I'm supposed to hate how it seems overdone, but a lot of them look so good and I don't mind if they become cliche at a point. 

I guess it really depends on how I like its execution. Here's how I'd rank the rest:

*Leaning Torso* is a classic and I love it. More twisted towers are getting built, but this one will remain ICONIC, not just for being an early iteration, but for it's pure elegance. There's some lightness in the lines created by the twist.

*Mode Gakuen Nagoya* is like the Absolute Towers in Mississauga: they are not just twisting towers, they are also layered with another arty, concepts that seem to work so well.

*The Point Guayaquil* is very beautiful, despite being mostly concrete, I love how each horizontal line flows, it's like it's a well-kept brutalist monument possessed by a poltergeist.

The slight 'twist' on the twisted tower concept of u/c *Telus Sky Calgary* is genius! The lines are clear, the tiny boxes exude elegance and the protruding stacks of floor to ceiling window frames are like beautiful scales. It's amazing.

The yin-yang twin *Axis Towers in Tbilisi* show how simply designed twisted towers could look elegant as well. I think the ratio between floor area of each tower and building height in both towers are perfect. The base that connects them is a simple, multi-level modern building. I also love how the black tower has leaner horizontal lines, and the white one has thicker one. These details make them complement each other without being samey-samey.

*Shanghai Tower* is classy, classy, classy, and then we get that base, which isn't a 100% mismatch - I think it works a bit, but it's not the best-looking base for that beautiful tower. It's still wonderfully tall, but it's hard to be special looks-wise when you're beside the perfect Jin Mao Tower. 

*Evolution Tower* is beautiful in any angle, it's perfection is almost boring, but it's too stunning to ignore.

It's all about the cladding for *Al-Bidda Tower in Doh*a. They're kinda short-ish but glass saves them from being disasters. 

The renders for proposed *Platinam Tower KL* are beautiful. It's like 2IFC got a bit twisted. I hope it's at least as tall!

*Dubai Cayan*, despite the gimmicky twist is one of the classier skyscrapers in a city usually called out for having a skyline of tacky buildings.

*Lo Storto Milan* is kinda okay. I love the breeziness of most lines but I feel that the thicker lines on the edges disrupt the flow of the rest. It's a Hadid tower, so maybe it'll take a while to warm up to it once completed.

Minimal twists on taller buldings, like full twists, are not very appealing to me. *Trump Tower Vancouver* is a good looking building but it's not a special looking twisting tower.

*Opus Hong Kong *works for be because it's such a small building and that slight warp adds some character to an otherwise generic design.

On the fence with *Majdoul Tower Riyadh*. I like the location and how it contrasts with the classier Riyadh Tower.

The twins that comprise u/c *The Grove at Grand Bay Miami *are neat, and elegant but border on the boring side. And they lack height so...

*ECB* in Frankfurt also rests on boring elegance, despite being a fusion of two twisted towers.

*Gehry's Hannover* tower is like Bilbao or Walt Disney Concern Hall sans the crazy genius that make those two buildings iconic. It seems badly maintained too.

Madrid's *Torre Espacio* has unflattering bulges in most angles. It's a neat modern-looking building though.

The *Manama Wyndham* I find quite unsightly as it's short, shiny and stubby looking.

The *Danang Administrative Center* is a slight fail to me. From the bulge up (around 90% of the building) it looks awesome. The leaner part and those columns that separate the tower and the rather imposing and stately base kinda ruins the look.

*Al Tijara Tower* in Kuwait has an ugly 'crown' and nothing else on it stands out as much.

*F&F Panama City* is hideous but gets props for being among the first twisted towers.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Absolute World Towers, Mississauga, Canada*


scott-webb-108589 by Luis SG, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Trump International Hotel and Tower*, Vancouver:

Trump Tower Vancouver, August 2016 [CC BY-SA 3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)], by SounderBruce (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons
Not that big of a twist compared to some of the other towers on here, but still quite nice.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Turning Torso*:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Malmo-TurningTorso2005August15.jpg


----------



## IThomas

*Lo Storto / The Twisted One / Generali Tower*
Milan, Italy
Zaha Hadid

















https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiober/











Lo Storto, Milano by Alessandro


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shanghai Tower*:

Shanghai Waibaidu Bridge and Pudong Skyline by Bruce in Beijing, on Flickr

^^It's the tall one in the back.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mode Gakuen Tower, Nagoya, Japan*


Mode学园螺旋塔 by Chris Huang, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

wow


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Absolute World*, Mississauga:
Absolute World by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

DSC_1997 by Bosco D'Souza, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Lo Storto / The Twisted One / Generali Tower* (CityLife area, Milan, Italy)
see more detailed pics > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600857


























​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*The Point, Guayaquil, Ecuador*


Guayaquil 2 by Isaac Silva, on Flickr


----------



## george_costanza

*F&F Tower, Panama City*


----------



## IThomas

*Lo Storto / The Twisted One / Generali Tower* Milan, Italy
design: Zaha Hadid.



IThomas said:


> https://www.facebook.com/CityLifeMi...270535198717/2280630962162669/?type=3&theater​





IThomas said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVPcdG1gxDS​





IThomas said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVEu2YkDfuy/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVFA_EWjKFz/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVCzh3yBGCn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVIWi6jF0BR/​





IThomas said:


> ​


see updates > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600857


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver House, Vancouver, BC, Canada*









http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=124156&page=448


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver House, Vancouver, Canada*


Vancouver House by Wayne, on Flickr


----------

